# can i or should i press charges against the police



## daveycrockett (Jan 13, 2013)

I was in church this morning and put my head on the pew in front of me one of the people in the church asked me if i was ok i said yes im fine they said ok and walked away, 20 mins later three cops came and literally dragged me out to thier car. i was asked for id i said no and was thrown against the car and searched , i asked if i had done anything wrong they said no so i said why am i being thrown around and grabbed by three cops slammed against a hood and searched, they wouldnt give me their names even though i had to give them mine, isaid i wanted to press charges harrasement assault illegal search etc , they said to fuck off. any suggestions


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Jan 13, 2013)

Try getting ahold of the dispatcher/department, and getting the information on the officers there were called to that "situation" or whatever.


----------



## Chaz Jones (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't let that shit slide. The dispatcher will give you the info you need.


----------



## tobepxt (Jan 13, 2013)

shit's fucked up.
it sucks you didnt get their name, badge number, or even their car number. 
a friend of my tried to report an officer for disconnect toward us one time and the city police department offered an apology and said if we didnt have a name or badge number they couldn't determine who it was. it was a scooter cop and the department already told us they only had one scooter cop who matched the description. 
shit. is. fucked. up. and. bullshit.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 13, 2013)

yeah, it's likely the dispatcher won't rat on their cop comrades either. try filing a complaint with their internal affairs department? at least that's something.


----------



## crow jane (Jan 13, 2013)

The shitty thing is that it's their word versus yours.

pressing charges would be a major waste of time IMO


----------



## kokomojoe (Jan 14, 2013)

Use the experience to fuel the fire of revolution.

Honestly, there's not much to do about it. If you did file a complaint or call the dispatcher or whatever AND you were able to get them punished for their actions, it would be unlikely that the punishment would be a justified one. They'd probably get suspended with pay or just a slap on the wrist. The voices of the cops' would speak louder than yours within the system. Am I saying it's impossible to find justice for the way they treated you? No, it'd just be a waste of time to only see them face practically no consequence for their actions. You shouldn't let them get away with what they've done though. They should have to face some type of consequence in one way or another. The tough part is figuring out how though.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 14, 2013)

ide say yer pretty boned. without any information it would be pretty useless to try to press charges. i highly doubt a dispacher would give you info, afterall they are cops too why would they stick their neck on the line for you and risk getting fired. Like matt said it might make a interesting read for internal affairs, but i doubt they would look to much into it. its a real bummer that ive noticed more as i get older but sometimes its realy just not worth it to get all riled up about stuff like that, at least you didnt get arrested for doing nothing, which has happend to me and most of us im sure. these days any interaction with police that doesnt end in somebody being seriously beaten up/killed or thrown in jail is a moderetly positive one imo. keep yer chin up and dont let it get you down.


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 14, 2013)

If you came into church wearing camouflage and dirty travel clothing then you fit the profile of a terrorist. Church leaders now take courses in preventing mass shootings and they don this by the junk science of profiling. Churches are hot spots for mass shootings and crime though 99% is from its own members. The BTK killer was deacon in his church and a family man who had how should we say a unusual hobby. Here you come in dirty and smelling like John the Baptist and you are profiled a wack job while the pastors and deacons in there suits and ties are banging half the women in the congregation. If Jesus came into most of todays churches he would smote the place...after being bounced out cause he was not dressed the part.....Jesus and John wore rags and spoke the truth....They got nailed to crosses and beheaded...expect the same if you are a true beleiver


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 14, 2013)

t


trainfinder222 said:


> If you came into church wearing camouflage and dirty travel clothing then you fit the profile of a terrorist. Church leaders now take courses in preventing mass shootings and they don this by the junk science of profiling. Churches are hot spots for mass shootings and crime though 99% is from its own members. The BTK killer was deacon in his church and a family man who had how should we say a unusual hobby. Here you come in dirty and smelling like John the Baptist and you are profiled a wack job while the pastors and deacons in there suits and ties are banging half the women in the congregation. If Jesus came into most of todays churches he would smote the place...after being bounced out cause he was not dressed the part.....Jesus and John wore rags and spoke the truth....They got nailed to crosses and beheaded...expect the same if you are a true beleiver[/quote im ok......


im good


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Jan 14, 2013)

It sucks balls to be treated like that. Been there. But like Cantcure said, you got to walk away without a beat down or thrown in jail. So chalk it up to being profiled as many of us have been at one time or another. Karma will get the bad cops one day. =]


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 14, 2013)

ii wrote about it in the local paper. thats enough for me , got one their names and the church were it happened, we'll see what the public thinks, as for the rest im not going to let it eat me up.


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 14, 2013)

What Church did this happen at? I need to pray for them.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 14, 2013)

its over, i wrote about it in the local paper and am talking to a lawyer friend of mine in the morning to see what i can do.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 30, 2013)

the next day or so i got carted around to three different county jails for about a week and half, it all started from a pig cuffing me, well, because i called him a pig. fuckin pig. Asshole called me so many fucked up things throwing me around handcuffed but i went to jail not him.


----------



## daveycrockett (Feb 13, 2013)

sleeping outside last night in richmond VA a university cop wakes me u and says im trespassing which i wasnt and says i cursed him out which i did. im handcuffed and arrested when i see the magistrate she says let him go he did nothing wrong and even if he did what you are accusing him of is not an arrestable offense. so i was arrested and detained in the precent fro the night and morning unlawfully , what about this one.


----------

